# Duda al configurar Grub (Cerrado)

## jce

Hola:

Tengo una duda respecto al cargador de arranque. Segun el Handbook se tienen que modificar algunas cosillas (referente a la numeracion de las particiones) dependiendo de donde este instalado gentoo. Como tengo instalao El windo$ XP y por desgracia lo tengo k dejar me gustaria saber como tengo que modificarlo para k kdase como yo quiero.

Ahora mismo tengo 

hda1 -> windo$ 

hda2 -> particion de datos.

Y no se que hacer con el espacio que he reservado para linux. ¿Lo pongo antes de estas dos? ¿pongo la particion BOOT al principio y las otras dos al final (SWAP y /)? No puedo tener mas de 4 particiones primarias, por lo que deberia meter las tres de Gentoo en una lógica. 

En fin, no se como organizar esto y configurar bien el grub para que funcione :S!

Dejo aaquí el grub.conf que aparece en el handbook y haber si pueden ayudarme. Por cierto, uso genkernel:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192

real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /initrd-2.6.26-gentoo-r3

# Sólo en caso de arranque dual

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,5)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Supongo que si dejo las particiones de gentoo al final tendria que modificar el MBR para que accediese primero a la Boot...o eso supongo :S! k lio. Haber si pueden ayudarme.

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado.

JCe!Last edited by jce on Sat May 28, 2005 11:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FuckingFreaky

Puedes hacerlo como quieras.

Puedes poner el boot al principio ó no, eso es a tu elección. Luego, al instalar grub, dirige el MBR directamente a allí. Antiguamente había problemas porque no se podía cargar al inicio algo que estuviera más allá del cilindo 1024, creo, aunque ahora en principio todo eso ha desaparecido.

Y sí, las de Linux, mejor te creas una lógica con todo el espacio que quieras dedicar a linux, y luego ya particionas dentro de eso. Así te queda más organizadito...  :Smile: .

Yo que tú también crearía una partición para /home, pero si es tu primera instalación ó por lo que sea no andas muy seguro de haber entendido lo de las particiones, déjalo y ya lo harás más adelante.

Suerte con esa instalación. Un saludo!

----------

## jce

Hola:

Yo tenia pensado crear las tres de Gentoo al final y dirigir alli el MBR, por lo que me quedarian las particiones algo así:

hda1 -> windo$

hda2 -> datos. (no pensaba hacer una particion /home porque no creo k ande reinstalando linux cada dos por tres (como con windows por lo que las configuraciones no m preocupan demasiado y utilizo la de datos que esta en Fat32 como intercambio y almacenamiento, por lo que no creo k me haga falta una particion /home)

(hda4 -> seria el espacio reservado a las logicas, y ese "no se cuenta" segun fdisk)

hda5 -> boot

hda6 -> Swap

hda7 -> ReiserFS

Weno, y así queda mi tabla de particiones. Ahora quisiera saber como tengo k modificar el grub.conf para que esto se carge, porque a la primera desdeluego no m salio, y como tengo que hacer para que el MBR se dirija a BooT :S!!!

Gracias!

----------

## FuckingFreaky

voy un poco deprisa...

si no me equivoco el espacio para linux, la partición lógica, te quedaría como hda3, no? Y luego ya dentro de ella hda5, hda6 y hda7.

Lo de la /home es por seguridad. Aunque no andes instalando linux cada dos por tres como con windows, si pasa cualquier cosa al sistema de ficheros, ó por lo que sea se rompe / y tal... sigues teniendo allí esos ficheros de configuración y demás. Eso creo que lo dices ahora... cuando vayas configurando cosas ya verás como te haces más receloso y empiezas a guardar esos ficheritos...XD. Pero vamos, que aunque sea śolo por comodidad, por si te vas a otra distro en orto ordenador y lo quieres tener todo igual... pero amos, era un consejo nada más.

Sobre lo importante. Si te queda como te he dicho:

/dev/hda1 --> Win

/dev/hda2 --> Datos compartidos

/dev/hda3 --> Lógica Linux

.............../dev/hda5 --> /boot

.............../dev/hda6 --> /swap

.............../dev/hda7 --> /

Tal como dice el manual... te quedaría:

BOOT --> /dev/hda5 ; hd(0,4)

SWAP --> /dev/hda6 ; hd(0,5)

/         --> /dev/hda7 ; hd(0,6)

Por tanto, el grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r3

root (hd0,4)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192

real_root=/dev/hda7 udev

initrd /initrd-2.6.26-gentoo-r3 
```

Por lo del MBR, tranquilo, eso se hace con el grub-install ó la línea de comandos de grub. También viene en el manual de instalación.

Un saludo!

----------

## jce

Hola!

Sip, hda3 era la logica en linux, me equivoque  :Razz: , respecto a lo de /home es posible que lo haga pero ya mas adelante, gracias de todas maneras por la info  :Wink: .

Una ultima cosa. Completo con el arranque dual quedaría asi?

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r3

root (hd0,4)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192

real_root=/dev/hda7 udev

initrd /initrd-2.6.26-gentoo-r3

# Sólo en caso de arranque dual

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

es decir, habria que cambiar (hd0,5) del documento original por (hd0,0) para la particion de windows no??

JCe

----------

## FuckingFreaky

Jeje, tío... te has mirado la nomenclatura que dice en el manual que tiene Grub? :Wink: . Pues no tengas tanto miedo! :Razz: .

Po zi, para windows es hd(0,0), pues que está en hda-hd(0, ) y al ser la primera partición, hda1-hd(0,0).

Salu2!

----------

## LinuxBlues

Si tienes problemas con grub, o no entiendes su esquema de renombrado...

0 es 1, es decir, hd(0,0) es la primera partición del primer disco (ya sea SCSI o IDE).

(hd0) es el MBR.

Te recomiendo que consultes Colección de errores Grub, es un documento en el que se muestran muchos errores y las posibles soluciones a los mismos.

----------

## jce

Muchas gracias por vuestra colaboracion, gracias a vosotros las cosas funconan  :Wink: . Aunk ahora e tenido otros problemas y no se porque, pero bueno.

Saludos!

----------

## FuckingFreaky

pero problemas con Grub ó con otras cosas? Si es sobre grub continúa en este post y si no, continúa en uno nuevo  :Wink: .

Ah! Y por favor, por el bien de todos, edita este mensaje y en el título de los demás comiénzalos con la estructura:

[TEMA] título descriptivo (estado)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-165384.html

Para mantener bien organizadito el foro y hacer las cosas bien.

Me alegro que te haya salido. Ya nos contarás esas otras cosillas...

Bai bai!

----------

## jce

HOla:

Es otro problema que no tiene nada que ver con Grub, lo pondre en un post nuevo ("error al compilar en la instalacion")

Espero que podais ayudarme!

Gracias.

Saludos

----------

